# nice, simple and eas to make reptile bowls



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hey everyone

these are some simple DIY bowls you can make for your reptile

first of is the tools and supply










expanding foam, i use this...
No Nonsense® Expanding Foam Hand Held 750ml | Screwfix.com

and grout,
please note this is a big bucket so if you are not planning on using it all....buy a smaller size pot 
UniBond All In One Floor Adhesive & Grout - Dual Surface Grey, 5010383307035

and 2 pots or tubs that can slot into each other, i just used some rice containers from our local chippy

also a paint brush will be handy if you dont like getting messy but i dont mind so i just use my hands to apply the grout

LETS GET STARTED

take the first pot and set it down










spray the expanding from around the sides










(TIP-PLACE A GLASS OF WATER ON TOP TO STOP THE POT MOVING WHILE THE FOAM EXPANDS)










Fully dried









remove the pot









shape the foam if desired









take the first pot and spray or paint the underside black









slap the first layer of grout on









first layer dried, 









then add a second








IF NEEDED ADD A THIRD

place the first tub back in the rock frame









the add the second pot,then your finished









just use the second bowl to put the food/water in as it will be nice and easy to clean and remove









this grout dries in the grey colour so you dont need to paint it
but you can decorate it however you like









TOP-untouched
MIDDLE-eco earth added with varnish
BOTTOM-some white highlights with some moss added


hope you like








​


----------



## ServantOMallard (Nov 18, 2010)

Brilliant stuff as always! I've been thinking of using a fairly similar method to make some shallow pools for a stream I'm making.

Keep it coming!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ServantOMallard said:


> Brilliant stuff as always! I've been thinking of using a fairly similar method to make some shallow pools for a stream I'm making.
> 
> Keep it coming!


cheers,
it works the same no matter what you use(pots,tubs washing up bowls) so good luck with your project: victory:


----------



## sunnysideup (Aug 1, 2011)

Please can you tell what paint i can use for this as i could'nt get any grey grout only white? As i want to paint it grey.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

just grey spray paint and white/black acrylics


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

great idea! they look fab.


----------



## mjh73 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll definitely be giving this a go!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

SilverSky said:


> great idea! they look fab.


cheers:2thumb:



mjh73 said:


> I'll definitely be giving this a go!


go on, what the worse that can happen: victory:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I'm guessing this could work with other things too?

I'm thinking maybe cave type hides? 

I'm pretty rubbish at DIY but i think even i could do this :blush:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> I'm guessing this could work with other things too?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe cave type hides?
> 
> I'm pretty rubbish at DIY but i think even i could do this :blush:


yep just turn the bowl upside down and spray ex-foam on top and round the sides
but there really simple to do so have ago:2thumb:

or you could do this...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/807888-guide-how-make-custom-caves.html


hop that helps: victory:


----------

